Ask HN: Which sites do you visit everyday? - eudora
======
LinuxBender
If you don't count IRC and Usenet servers, every day I visit:

Hacker News [0], El Reg [1], PacketStorm Security [2], CNN Lite Version [3],
Weather dot Gov [4], Github [5], CentOS [6], Ars Technica [7], Sometimes
Serverfault though burnt out answering questions [8]

[0] -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newest](https://news.ycombinator.com/newest)

[1] - [https://www.theregister.co.uk/](https://www.theregister.co.uk/)

[2] - [https://packetstormsecurity.com/](https://packetstormsecurity.com/)

[3] - [https://lite.cnn.io/en](https://lite.cnn.io/en)

[4] - [https://www.weather.gov/](https://www.weather.gov/)

[5] - [https://github.com/](https://github.com/)

[6] - [https://centos.org/](https://centos.org/)

[7] - [https://arstechnica.com/](https://arstechnica.com/)

[8] - [https://serverfault.com/](https://serverfault.com/)

------
mtmail
50+ answers in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14075942](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14075942)

